# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What to feed Caridina Japonica?



## MyShrimpDied (Aug 7, 2004)

I bought 4 caridina japnoica at my LFS today, I am very excited cuz' I am relying on these little guys to help me with my algae problem. 

When I talked to the lady today at the store she said that unless you keep them very well fed, then as they got bigger, they would start grabbing and eating my fish, is this true? Have you guys ever heard/seen an amano shrimp attack, kill, and eat a fish? 

So what should I feed them when they eat all of the algae? I have algae wafers that I would feed to my pleco, but I got rid of him. Will the algae wafers work?

thanks,
~ MyShrimpDied


----------



## MyShrimpDied (Aug 7, 2004)

I bought 4 caridina japnoica at my LFS today, I am very excited cuz' I am relying on these little guys to help me with my algae problem. 

When I talked to the lady today at the store she said that unless you keep them very well fed, then as they got bigger, they would start grabbing and eating my fish, is this true? Have you guys ever heard/seen an amano shrimp attack, kill, and eat a fish? 

So what should I feed them when they eat all of the algae? I have algae wafers that I would feed to my pleco, but I got rid of him. Will the algae wafers work?

thanks,
~ MyShrimpDied


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

if you look at their claws..it's adapted to snatch algae off leaves delicately.. it doesn't have claws that enable to catch fish. don't worry, yo. your fish will be fine. i have some shrimp that are 2 inches.


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

Mine sift through what little detritus accumulates between weekly waterchanges, eating who knows what, in addition to constantly working on the plants. The bigger ones also soemtimes climb the walls picking stuff off. I don't honestly know if this is starvation behavior or normal. 

I fed my otocinclus blanched zucchini last week--two thin slices I nuked in the microwave for maybe 10-15 seconds. After the otos had a field day (they were on the zucchni within 5 seconds of my putting it in the tank!), then the shrimp (who might have been grazing at night all the while) finished it off. It took four otos and half a dozen shrimp two days to eliminate any sign of zucchini, and it was taken with relish. I bet they'd like cucumber too.

I've never heard of caradina japonica causing trouble for even tiny fish. Maybe fish eggs scattered on the substrate would be on the menu, but nothing that swims.


----------



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

If you don't have any qualms about turning your shrimp into cannibals give them some sinking shrimp pellets, they love those things! careful though, if you have cories like I do you have to drop the pellet almost on the shrimp or he won't get it. Mine have gotten to the point of being so addicted to them that now they see it falling down and swim up to get it before the cories can get 'em!


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I feed my Crystal Red Bee Shrimp and Cherry Shrimp Nutrafin Max Spirulina Algae Tablets - they are 100% vegetable ingredients. I smash them up a bit and sprinkle into the tank. They are unfortunately getting a little harder to find lately.


----------

